# Just bought a S/A timeshare!!!!!



## jimbosee (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi to all tuggers,
                        jimbosee here from Melbourne Australia.I have just purchased my first S/A TIMESHARE,a peak week,1st week of the Easter holidays,I have this week permantly,(1Bedroom,sleep 4),at MAGALIESPARK RESORT.The sale was by Fairfield's Ron Rutter,what a gentleman.If you are on Skype,Ron's number is   +27114774939,or e/mail,  info@fairfields.co.za. Fairfields have beeen recommended by tugger.s and I am happy that they did.We will be staying at the resort next Easter 2008.Best wishes to everyone.
 Regards Jim Seedsman 

jimbosee@hotmail.com


----------



## happymum (Jun 27, 2007)

Congratualtions Jim! Its always exciting to have a new purchase - and great that you will be able to go and use it. Enjoy!


----------



## jimbosee (Jun 27, 2007)

*Thanks happymum!!*

Thank you for your good wishes,my wife (Pat) and I will be in South Africa for our first visit in October this year.I notice that you have time at Castleburn,we go into Castleburn on Friday October 5th for 1 week,then have 8 days to travel to Mt Amanzi,via possibly Port St John,Aliwil North,Bloemfontein,Kimberley,Rustenburg,Warmbaths or Sun City.What is Castleburn Resort and the area like?Please give us your thoughts on our proposed trip,thanks again .Jim Seedsman 

jimbosee@hotmail.com


----------



## happymum (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi Jim. Unfortunately, I have never been to either Castleburn or South Africa. We have heard many great reports (and look forward to hearing yours), but have not made it there yet.


----------



## Dori (Jun 27, 2007)

Congratulations Jim!  We have owned a SA week for the past 5 years or so, and we enjoy trading with it.  MF's are still quite reasonable.  Have fun!

Dori


----------



## jimbosee (Jun 27, 2007)

*Thanks Dori!!*

Thank you Dori for your good wishes,have you been to South Africa?We,my wife Pat and I,will make our first trip to S/A,in October 2007,and then,March 2008.We are staying in 4 Timeshares,Castleburn and Mt Amanzi,in 2007, and Sabie River Sun and Magaliespark Resort,in 2008.We also hope to visit some other timeshares as well,looking forward to the adventure.Thanks again.Regards Jim Seedsman 

jimbosee@hotmail.com


----------



## grest (Jun 28, 2007)

Good for you, Jim!
We own several SA weeks, and have never been there...we will look forward to your reviews.
Connie


----------



## Rmelnyk (Jul 5, 2007)

Jim...keep us informed on the review pages of you stays in SA.  Need to hear more about Castleburn where I own..Would like to visit in 2009.
Thanks


----------



## PaulT (Jul 11, 2007)

*Mt Amanzi Stay*



jimbosee said:


> ..I will be in South Africa for our first visit in October this year...then have 8 days to travel to Mt Amanzi ...


 
Jim, you will enjoy your trip and have much better roads than we experienced last month when we stayed at Dikhololo.

Just a thought, if you are looking for trinkets, gadgets, things to bring home ... Turn left (South I think) out of the MT gate and proceed a few kilometers. You will come to a 4 way intersection. On your right side there will be a "market place" that sells everything from junk jewelry to expensive ivory and there will also be lots of animal carvings to choose from.

Your best bet for groceries in the area will be the Pick'n & Pay in Brits:whoopie: .   It is on the south side of R511 and is well marked.

Enjoy your trip ... we certainly enjoyed ours. We even got to hold and play with 4-5 lion cubs (ranging from 3 - 7 weeks old) while we were in the area [at a lion breeding farm]  , before we flew to the Durban area.


----------



## jimbosee (Jul 12, 2007)

*Mt Amanzi stay!!!*

Hello Paul,
               Thank you for you very prompt reply after your long,long trip.I am happy that you enjoyed your adventure,when you mention the MT gate,where are you and what is the MT gate.Were you happy with the quality and care of the Timeshares you stayed in?.how many timeshares did you stay in and what names,thanks again for your reply.Regards Jim Seedsman  

jimbosee@hotmail.com


----------



## PaulT (Jul 16, 2007)

*More SA Info*



jimbosee said:


> and what is the MT gate.Were you happy with the quality and care of the Timeshares you stayed in?.how many timeshares did you stay in and what names


 
Hi Jim, it looks like a typo.  I was trying to say "when you turn left going out of the Mount Amanzi Gate".

I stayed at Dikhololo (I am an owner) and Cabana Beach (north of Durban).  The accomodations at Dik are very so-so. I rated the resort a 5.  But walking through the game reserve was awesome.  Saw lots of critters ranging from rock babies (oversized rodents) to giraffes, plus lots of other game.  The customer service lady was wonderful, she even got us into a Lion breeding facility.   The stay at Cabana Beach was great, very nice resort and worthy of the Gold Crown rating (I would rate it and 8.25).  The only problem I had with it was the second bedroom was VERY tiny.  2 twin beds and a night stand.  That filled the room wall-to wall (the beds actually touched the walls on 3 sides).  The room was so small there was not even a closet for clothes.  The unit was suppose to be a 6/4, but it would be tough to find a place to  put everyones clothes if there were six people.  Other than that, the resort was great, nicely taken care of, friendly staff and a lot of things to do.  It was just my girlfriend and me on the trip, so the 2nd bedroom didn't pose an issue for us.

FWIW, I found the best care hire deals through Europcar at both Jo'burg and Durban.

If you happen to go to the northern suburbs of Jo'burg (Sandton), we found a fantastic restaurant I can refer you to.

Did you get the email I sent to your hotmail account?

Paul


----------



## jimbosee (Jul 26, 2007)

*More South African info.!!!*

Hi Paul,
           Thank you for explaining the gate you mentioned.Yes thank's ,the phone card numbers would be very useful.We stay in Bali for the southern winter,about 5-6 months,from May through November,each year,however, we are going back to Australia for 3 weeks on the 11th August,and I will get a new mobile phone, my existing mobile is very old.We then come back to Bali on the 4th September and leave for S/A on the 2nd October,for 22 days.If, at any time you would like to come to Bali when we are there,please get in touch,we have 3 en-suite bedrooms.Any tips about S/A would be great .Regards Jim Seedsman 

jimbosee@hotmail.com


----------



## ron1 (Aug 5, 2007)

Jim, Thanks for the kind words - much appreciated.

My Skype name is Ronaldo 17129 - anyone who wishes to speak with me can so on this outstanding and inexpensive service.

Please do not contact me on Wednesdays as I am always on course (golf course) and Fridays (South African times between 8.00 am to 5 pm).

Take care, Ron ron@fairfields.co.za


----------

